# my fun traincase



## cicconeyouth (May 29, 2006)

my collection is small, but my traincase is cute!


























i couldn't seem to get a decent picture of this, but this is my mac box that holds my brushes and pencil liners.


----------



## bottleblack (May 29, 2006)

Nice stickers!  What kind of traincase is that?


----------



## browneyedbaby (May 29, 2006)

That's cool, it's nice to have something unique!


----------



## ninabruja (May 29, 2006)

oh god.. i can't believe i haven't thought of this. i love it.


----------



## mspixieears (May 29, 2006)

Woo woo! Awesome! I like how you stuck all that stuff on your case, it makes you look like a rockstar on tour


----------



## Lalli (May 29, 2006)

traincase looks well nice! and the box looks kool, where did you get it from


----------



## XoXo (May 29, 2006)

cute traincase =)


----------



## Ambonee (May 30, 2006)

Are all of those stickers? and if not how did you apply them?? I LOVE it! It looks GREAT!


----------



## Miss World (May 30, 2006)

very cool


----------



## Luxurious (May 30, 2006)

very nice.


----------



## ShirleyK (May 30, 2006)

Cool Traincase...


----------



## cicconeyouth (May 30, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bottleblack* 
_What kind of traincase is that?_

 
target, $25!


----------



## cicconeyouth (May 30, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ambonee* 
_Are all of those stickers? and if not how did you apply them?? I LOVE it! It looks GREAT!_

 
yep, the entire thing (except for the very bottom) is covered. i chopped up probably like 150 stickers and used the little pieces as a base coat. then, i stuck the full sized stickers i liked the most over the top. i'm totally weird and didn't want any excess silver showing under, haha. it took three or four evenings after work of chopping up stickers and then applying them all crazy-like.


----------



## cicconeyouth (May 30, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mspixieears* 
_Woo woo! Awesome! I like how you stuck all that stuff on your case, it makes you look like a rockstar on tour _

 
what can i say? i am PUNK RAWK 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 haha


----------



## pr1nces583 (May 31, 2006)

the pixies!! i love them, i saw them live last year- they were awesome!


----------



## allan_willb (Jun 1, 2006)

im diggin the case and the MAC BOX....where did u get it???


----------



## cicconeyouth (Jun 2, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *allan_willb* 
_im diggin the case and the MAC BOX....where did u get it???_

 
when sweetie cake came out, mac was doing a gift with appointment because it was some special nordstrom beauty day. the gift was this beautiful little teal traincase. well, all of the older crazy clinque ladies swarmed mac and stole all of the cute traincases without having appointments. i was so bummed when i came in for my appointment so they found a gift in the back for me since i'm a regular there. it was awesomely nice and cool. i've never seen another box like that before! it's got a compartment for brushes and one for liners and it's very handy.


----------



## allan_willb (Jun 2, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cicconeyouth* 
_when sweetie cake came out, mac was doing a gift with appointment because it was some special nordstrom beauty day. the gift was this beautiful little teal traincase. well, all of the older crazy clinque ladies swarmed mac and stole all of the cute traincases without having appointments. i was so bummed when i came in for my appointment so they found a gift in the back for me since i'm a regular there. it was awesomely nice and cool. i've never seen another box like that before! it's got a compartment for brushes and one for liners and it's very handy._

 
I thought it was a gift box...Wow I'm getting everything gift wrapped from now on LOL!Thats great...You know whats the funny thing about it is right?In 5 years it will be worth $200.00 BUCKS on ebay HAHA!Hey and thats not a joke!Hold on to it!And another thing UGHHHHHHHH i hate nordies...we only have nordies rack on oahu...but were getting a brand new nordies the ending of this year I can't wait!!!YAAAY!


----------



## miss_spam (Jun 3, 2006)

i have the exact same train case!! minus the stickers =]


----------



## strawberieseed (Jul 12, 2006)

im jealous of everyones decorated train cases


----------



## queenofdisaster (Aug 2, 2006)

i saw this post and went and got that traincase, lol! i love it and cant beat that price!


----------



## IcePrincess2250 (Aug 2, 2006)

Your traincase looks like a record bag!! Awesome, I love it.


----------



## ohhhhhthehorror (Aug 27, 2006)

Cute case.


----------



## Ms. Z (Aug 28, 2006)

*Great idea*

 I like what you did to the train case.  Nice collection.


----------

